# Shark surprise!



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

Posted a story on Al.com detailing a shark encounter last week off Alabama. A little sandbar popped up on my shoulder, and I never saw him coming. One of those reminders about head on a swivel. Looking at my footage later, I realized he had been lurking around in three different dives, and we weren't shooting fish. Great vis, 70 feet or so about 10 miles off the beach. The video's fun. Watched the shark chomp a sheepie, which ultimately managed to escape. Happy New Year! 
http://blog.al.com/wire/2014/01/shark_surprise_and_the_one_tha.html#incart_river_default


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Guess it just goes to show that if sharks wanted to eat divers, we'd never see them coming. Cool pictures!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I took a shot on a cobia on the born again last year. The cobia turned as the bands popped, causing me to miss by a hair. Immediately four sandbars appeared moving frantically. The cobia dropped below the sharks and tucked under the largest one. 
With nothing else to shoot, I headed up. About midway up, I saw a short AJ just down and to my right. I turned a little further right, and a few feet away, headed straight at me was a 3' sandbar (the smallest of the group. 
I agree, I got that "BOO" feeling. I gave him a spear tip jab and off he went.


----------

